# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Predikime të së dielave

## Archon

Predikimi i te Dieles "Gjykimi i fundit" Nga arkimandrit Kozma Prifti  10/03/2013(Tirane)

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës "Të lidhurit të djathit - Dalja nga Parajsa" nga Arkimandrit Kozma Sovjani(Tirane)  17/03/2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës "Të lidhurit të djathit - Dalja nga Parajsa" nga Hiresi Joan Pelushi,mitropolit i Korces 17/03/2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës së Orthodhoksisë nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i se Djeles (Shen Grigor Palamai) nga Arkimandrit Justini 31.03.2013

----------


## ilia spiro

Njohja e dogmatikes dhe teologjise orthodhokse jane te domosdoshme per besimtarin.. Te pakten njohurite baze duhet t`i zoteroje,..kjo edhe per faktin se ne te kundert mund te bjere lehte viktime e heretikeve brenda dhe jashte Kishes Orthodhokse..., besimtaret orthdhokse vertet jane dele te Perendise, por duhet te jene dele te aresyeshme,..dhe te kene vetem nje Bari JISU KRISHTIN....., sikurse thuhet ne predikim dogmatika eshte nje themel i forte..,(Shen Gregori ne varrimin e Shen Vasilit)

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Djelës (Falja e Kryqit) nga Episkopi i Bylisit, +Asti             07.04.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Djelës së 4 të kreshmëve (Shën Joani i Shkallës ) nga Arkimandrit Kozma Prifti 14.04.2013

----------


## deshmuesi

> Predikimi i së Djelës (Falja e Kryqit) nga Episkopi i Bylisit, +Asti             07.04.2013


 Nje gje nuk e kutpova dot. Folesi  thote:..."Perendia solli Birin e tij te vetmelindur, qe ishte lindur prej shekujsh, qe  perpara krijimit..."

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Djelës "Shen Maria Egjiptiane" nga Arkimandrit Kozma Soviani 21.4.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (Diela e dafinave) nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni 28.04.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi (E Diela e të Paralizuarit) nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni 26.05.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (4 Mateut) nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni 21. 07. 2013 Tiranë

----------


## Archon

Të dielën e sotme,u mbajt Mesha Hyjnore në të gjitha kishat.Në katedralen "Ngjallja e Krishtit" të Korçës,mesha u drejtua nga Mitropoliti i Korçës,Hirësia e Tij,Joani. 
Në videon më poshtë mund të ndiqni predikimin e mbajtur nga Hirësi Joani në të dielën e parë sipas Ungjillor Lukës

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (9 Mateut) nga Episkopi i Amantiasë +Nathanail Tiranë 25.08.2103

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Djelës (e gjithë Shenjtorëve) nga Episkopi i Bylisit, +Asti 30.06.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (e të Paralizuarit) nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni 26.05.2013

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (Para Lartësimit të Kryqit) nga Episkopi i Krujës +Andoni 8. 9. 2013 Tiranë

----------


## Archon

Predikimi i së Dielës (Pas Lartësimit të Kryqit) nga Episkopi i Amantiasë +Nathanaili 15.09.2013

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Nje gje nuk e kutpova dot. Folesi  thote:..."Perendia solli Birin e tij te vetmelindur, qe ishte lindur prej shekujsh, qe  perpara krijimit..."


As ke per te kuptuar! 
Pasi nuk ka shurdh me te madh se ai qe veshet i mbyll me dyll...
Deshmo per Ate qe; ja vlen te deshmohet..., e mos e humb si xha ferri simiten...:-)
Ndersa justifikohet kush nuk ka njohje rreth temes..., por jo kush nuk do te kuptoje! 
Pasi e ben qellimisht...

----------

